# Revolutionary Guard General Dies in Blast



## JBS (Nov 15, 2011)

Saturday's explosion claims the founder of Iran's ballistic missile program.



> LONDON: A commander in charge of Iran's missile development program was among those killed in Saturday's explosion at a Revolutionary Guard base near Tehran, it has emerged.
> 
> Iranian authorities, which confirmed Brigadier-General Hassan Moghaddam's death, said the explosion was caused by an accident as ammunition was being moved. The status of its main victim, however, will add to speculation that it was an act of sabotage aimed at the country's nuclear weapons program.
> 
> Richard Silverstein, a US-based commentator with good sources in Israeli-military circles, said it was the work of the intelligence agency Mossad co-operating with the exile group the People's Mujahedin of Iran (MEK).


http://www.smh.com.au/world/generals-death-in-blast-prompts-sabotage-theory-20111114-1nfk8.html


----------



## Dame (Nov 15, 2011)

Silverstein should keep his mouth shut IMHO.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 15, 2011)

Dame said:


> Silverstein should keep his mouth shut IMHO.


No, true or not it adds to the paranoia.
Paranoia ties up governments faster then most people understand.


----------



## Dame (Nov 15, 2011)

Iran is pretty paranoid as it is. It sounds more like baiting to me. Get Iran to fire the first shot. It's wagging the dog.
I don't object to destroying the enemy. Just to publicizing how you did it.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 15, 2011)

> _LONDON: A commander in charge of Iran's missile development program was among those killed in Saturday's explosion at a Revolutionary Guard base near Tehran, it has emerged._
> 
> _Iranian authorities, which confirmed Brigadier-General Hassan Moghaddam's death, said the explosion was caused by an accident as ammunition was being moved. The status of its main victim, however, will add to speculation that it was an act of sabotage aimed at the country's nuclear weapons program._



Wow!  Someone got killed in Iran and the blame didn't immediately fall on Israel?

Oh wait, there it is.  



> _Richard Silverstein, a US-based commentator with good sources in Israeli-military circles, said it was the work of the intelligence agency Mossad co-operating with the exile group the People's Mujahedin of Iran (MEK)._


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 15, 2011)

Richard Silverstein, a US-based commentator *with good sources* in Israeli-military circles


----------



## Florida173 (Nov 15, 2011)

You'd think that Iran would also jump on the bandwagon of blaming anyone but themselves... but Iranians playing rocket science is more likely the culprit to the explosion.

I'd read this and believe it more than anything else.  http://www.bellinghamherald.com/2011/11/12/2268561/iran-exile-group-claims-blast.html

Although the title is misleading.


----------



## QC (Nov 15, 2011)

Too bad, so sad.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 16, 2011)

It's possible they were moving rocket fuel (solid propellant) which isn't known as the most stable substances around,  (Considering the Russians, Chinese and North Koreans are the SME's) and just set the shit off.


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 16, 2011)

Karma is a Biatch!


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 16, 2011)

Clearly the work of Transformers.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 16, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> Clearly the work of Transformers.



Evil, Zionist-inspired, Mossad-led Transformers.  Just like those sharks in the Red Sea a couple of years back.


----------



## fox1371 (Nov 16, 2011)

You're all looking over the real culprit behind all of this.  It's pretty obvious that Steve Jordan is the master planner and executioner for this incident.  I can only imagine how many others he's behind...:ehh:


----------

